# HELP! How do you take care of molly fry!?!?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Any suggestions, i dont wanna be the one to kill my first "child"


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

There's no special care for them. They'll readily eat crushed fish flakes and take whatever their parents eat.
Pretty low maint.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup just keep feeding your fish and you'll be fine


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Mollies do best with some salt in the water, fairly frequent water changes and frequent small feedings.


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 21, 2008)

The adults will eat them so if you can seperate them from the adults or at least give the fry a place to hide in like plants.


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Put in some floating plants for them to hide in. Most of them will survive unless you have some nasty predators in there.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

So- did ya get any fry yet?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Only one, then the mom got fin rot and she hasnt dropped anymore, though i did cure her of her rot.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you tried hatching baby brine shrimp? I did this for my guppy fry and found that the guppy fry group did extremely well in regards to mortality and health during the first 4 weeks. But these were guppies. Can this work with molly fry? I don't see why not but I haven't tried to raise molly fry either yet.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe feed it something with hard-boiled egg yolk?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I think mollies will eat anything.


----------

